# Bekomme kein 1GB Download sondern nur um die 100MB



## SteeloBraim (7. Juni 2020)

Moin,

Hab da ein kleines Problem, Ich habe jetzt vorkurzem ein neuen internet vertrag und hab mir da die 1GB leitung zugelegt. 

Mein Problem ist jetzt das ich Keine 1 GB bekomme sondern nur um die 60-100MB Download. 

Ich denke es liegt an meinem PC weil mein Kollege mit seinem PC hier 800-1000MB Download bekommt

Hab mir auch schon ein neues LAN Kabel angelegt.

Wüsste jetzt aber nicht was an meinem PC schlecht ist oder was ich ausstauschen sollte hab eig. n ganz guten rechner. 

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600

RAM: 16GB 3000 mhz

Motherboard:  B450M PRO-VDH MAX

Graka: NVIDIA GeForce RTX2070 Super

Würde mich um hilfe freuen


----------



## NuVirus (7. Juni 2020)

poste doch mal das Ergebnis vom Speedtest

Schau mal ob der netzwerkadapter mit 100Mbit oder 1000Mbit verbunden ist - also am PC in der Systemsteuerung z.B.


----------



## Saguya (7. Juni 2020)

Klingt für mich eher, nach dem Kabel. ist das überhaupt ein Cat6 Kabel, was du benutzt?


----------



## robbe (7. Juni 2020)

Wenn er sich schon ein neues Kabel besorgt hat und sein Kollege (vermutlich am selben) keine Probleme hat, wird es ja wohl kaum am Kabel liegen.


----------



## SteeloBraim (7. Juni 2020)

Moin, 

Mein netzwerkadapter is mit 1gb verbunden

und hier ist mein speedtest ergebniss:

https://www.speedtest.net/result/9566026078.png


----------



## SteeloBraim (7. Juni 2020)

@Saguya laut internet is das n cat7 kabel


----------



## robbe (7. Juni 2020)

Mal anderen Browser probiert? Sämtliche Virenprogramme deaktiviert? Was sagt die CPU Auslastung während des Speedtests?


----------



## NuVirus (7. Juni 2020)

also an der Rechnerhardware sollte es nicht liegen, dein Kumpel hat bei zeitgleichem Test also innerhalb von 10 Minuten nen normales Ergebnis?
Kannst du das Kabel mal direkt bei ihm anschließen und testen oder nen Notebook mit 1 Gbit Netzwerkanschluss wie im Screenshot testen?

Hast du mal andere Speedtest Seiten getestet bzw. ne normale Datei oder Steam was runtergeladen?

Hier kannst du auch mal testen, mehr als 100Mbit sollte da auf jedenfall gehen ob 1Gbit zur Verfügung steht weiß ich nicht - du solltest also deutlich über 15MB kommen beim Download im Browser da MBit und Byte was unterschiedliches ist.

Also mal nen 10GB File runterladen.


----------



## robbe (7. Juni 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> also an der Rechnerhardware sollte es nicht liegen, dein Kumpel hat bei zeitgleichem Test also innerhalb von 10 Minuten nen normales Ergebnis?
> Kannst du das Kabel mal direkt bei ihm anschließen und testen oder nen Notebook mit 1 Gbit Netzwerkanschluss wie im Screenshot testen?
> 
> Hast du mal andere Speedtest Seiten getestet bzw. ne normale Datei oder Steam was runtergeladen?
> ...



Solche Downloads kann man meist vergessen, da hier im Gegensatz zu Speedtests meist nur eine einzelne Verbindung genutzt wird. Bei der 10Gb Datei komm ich grad mal auf 70-120Mbit, beim Speedtest auf über 500.


----------



## SteeloBraim (7. Juni 2020)

die cpu war bei max. 28% beim speedtest, hab auch schon mozilla oder edge probiert selbes ergebnis. 

Bei steam usw wenn ich das sachen runterladen will komme ich halt auch nur so auf die 50-80mb und bei origin grad mal auf 20mb sowar es zumindest gestern als ich apex runtergeladen habe. 

Hier der Speedtest vom Kollegen https://www.speedtest.net/result/9566074356.png hab grad mein gemacht und direkt danach sein.

beim deinem download komme ich grad mal auf 3.5 mb


----------



## NuVirus (7. Juni 2020)

also 80Mb z.B. in Steam wäre dann ca. 640Mbit also schonmal deutlich mehr als 110Mbit im Speedtest, irgendwo limitieren natürlich die Server gerade bei Games etc.

@Robbe klar das ist nicht ideal aber mehr als 110Mbit sollte schon drin sein - wie gesagt bitte eindeutig ab jetzt kennzeichnen ob ihr Mbit oder Mbyte meint 


@TE Hier mal reinlesen Was bedeutet MBit/s? Verstaendlich erklaert - CHIP


----------



## SteeloBraim (7. Juni 2020)

Ja mein kollege lädt halt tzd mit full speed runter während ich da sitze und warte


----------



## NuVirus (7. Juni 2020)

Hast du ihn Mal testweise abgesteckt und auch den Router Mal neu gestartet.

Was bekommst du denn jetzt für Downloadraten in Steam etc


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juni 2020)

SteeloBraim schrieb:


> Bei steam usw wenn ich das sachen runterladen will komme ich halt auch nur so auf die 50-80mb und bei origin grad mal auf 20mb sowar es zumindest gestern als ich apex runtergeladen habe.


Steam zeigt keine MBit/s an, sondern MB/s und dann würde es mit deinem Anschluss wieder passen, denn mit 100 MBit/s was ich habe liege ich mit Steam bei etwa 10-12 MB/s.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claster17 (7. Juni 2020)

Eure Einheiten sind eine einzige Katastrophe. Erst geht's um eine 10G-Leitung, wo nur 100 MB/s gehen (wäre mit 1G-Ethernet einleuchtend) und dann sind es urplötzlich nichtexistente Millibit. Groß- und Kleinschreibung unterscheidet zwischen Faktoren von 8 bzw. 1000.



robbe schrieb:


> Solche Downloads kann man meist vergessen, da hier im Gegensatz zu Speedtests meist nur eine einzelne Verbindung genutzt wird. Bei der 10Gb Datei komm ich grad mal auf 70-120Mbit, beim Speedtest auf über 500.



Ich komme bei diesem Download-Test auf 130 MB/s, Steam sogar 138 MB/s.


----------



## NuVirus (7. Juni 2020)

vergleicht doch einfach eure Steam Downloadraten oä. er lädt was runter schaut wie hoch es geht lasst es etwas einpendeln und dann drückt er auf Pause und du lädst das gleiche runter und schon siehst du doch was los ist oder wenn die Testdatei wirklich nicht limitiert nehmt die mit dem gleichem Browser

Ich hatte ja auch bereits angesprochen das man da sehr vorsichtig sein muss die Angaben angeht, im Browser oder Steam musst du die zahl mit 8 Multiplizieren - z.B. ca. 25Mbit Hetzner Datei = ca. 200Mbit was der Internet Anbieter angibt um größere Zahlen beim Werben zu haben^^


----------



## SteeloBraim (7. Juni 2020)

so hab jz mal alles probiert router zurückgesetzt + pc und nix hat geholfen  i guess irgenwas stimmt mit meinem rechner nicht  bzw mit der hardware


----------



## NuVirus (7. Juni 2020)

les die letzten Beiträge und dann schaust du ob wirklich ein Problem vorliegt, nur weil Speedtest was komisches sagt würde ich nicht von nem Problem ausgehen vll ist da ja nen VPN aktiv vom Antivirus oä


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juni 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja auch bereits angesprochen das man da sehr vorsichtig sein muss die Angaben angeht, im Browser oder Steam musst du die zahl mit 8 Multiplizieren - z.B. ca. 25Mbit Hetzner Datei = ca. 200Mbit was der Internet Anbieter angibt um größere Zahlen beim Werben zu haben^^



Nein! Übertragungsraten werden immer in Bit/s angegeben.


----------



## pseudonymx (6. Juli 2020)

SteeloBraim schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Mein netzwerkadapter is mit 1gb verbunden
> 
> ...



dein netzwerkadapter ist mit 1Gbit angeschlossen nicht mit einem GB (gigabyte) 

100MB ist bei ner 1 gigabit leitung doch standart... wüsste nicht wo man als consumer in deutschland 1 Gigabyte die sekunde downstream bekommt.

Da lassen sich die Kunden immer schön veräppeln wenn die anbieter  gigabit versprechen.... das n Bit nicht das gleiche wie n byte ist... sollten die eventuell dazu schreiben


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. Juli 2020)

Mit einer 1GBit Leitung bekommst du maximal einen Download von 125Mb/s. Und nicht 1GB/s. 

es ist auch normal wenn du mit 1GBit angeschlossen bist per Kabel, selten die volle Downloadrate bekommst. Wenn dein Kollege dir sagt er Downloaded mit 900MB/s hat er entweder keine Ahnung oder gewechselt Mbit mit MB/s.


----------



## claster17 (6. Juli 2020)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Mit einer 1GBit Leitung bekommst du maximal einen Download von 125Mb/s. Und nicht 1GB/s.



1 Gb sind 125 MB und nicht 125 Mb.
Korrekte Groß- und Kleinschreibung ist besonders bei diesem Thema essentiell.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

Und auch die Unterscheidung zwischen MB und MiB. 



claster17 schrieb:


> Korrekte Groß- und Kleinschreibung ist besonders bei diesem Thema essentiell.



Deshalb ist es besser das Bit bei Mb auszuschreiben als MBit.


----------



## claster17 (7. Juli 2020)

Wobei Bit grundsätzlich kleingeschrieben wird, wenn es nicht der erste Buchstabe eines Worts ist.


----------



## Pu244 (7. Juli 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Wobei Bit grundsätzlich kleingeschrieben wird, wenn es nicht der erste Buchstabe eines Worts ist.



Das Bit wird in der deutschen Sprache immer groß geschrieben. Es ist ein Substantiv und kein Adjektiv.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juli 2020)

Habe es bisher auch immer als "MBit/s"  geschrieben, aber die Fritzbox schreibt dazu "Mbit/s"... also klein geschrieben.


----------

